# Firmware Build 2019.16.1.1 697c2ff (5/15/2019)



## RockCrusha (Aug 4, 2018)

Looks like 2 model S are reporting today


----------



## Coloradofun (May 16, 2019)

New m3 AWD LR HW3.0 FSD picked up last weekend. Came with 2019.7.106 - cameras would not calibrate on Monday after a service request I got 2019.12.1.2 - this fixed the camera calibration. Then tonight I got 2019.16


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

This is probably just the S and X variant, no?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> This is probably just the S and X variant, no?


Yep, so far it appears to be rolling out to Model S and X exclusively. So far it also seems targeted at older S/X specifically.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Yep, so far it appears to be rolling out to Model S and X exclusively. So far it also seems targeted at older S/X specifically.


Sounds like the BMS update.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Bokonon said:


> Yep, so far it appears to be rolling out to Model S and X exclusively. So far it also seems targeted at older S/X specifically.


Came in today for me.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

HCD3 said:


> Came in today for me.


Just to be clear: 2019.16.1.1, or 2019.16.1?

So far, it seems like Model 3s (and HW2.5+ Model S/X) are getting 2019.16.1, and older Model S/X are getting 2019.16.1.1.


----------



## akidesir (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Daryl (Feb 10, 2019)

2019.16.1.1 is going almost exclusively to AP 1 or no AP vehicles. 2019.16.1 is hitting AP 2.5 vehicles.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 10, 2019)

adam m said:


> Careful your post might get deleted for "speculation"


Let me rephrase that: 
2019.16.1 has gone to 96 vehicles with AP 2.5 on TeslaFi Firmware Tracker. No vehicles with any other version of AP.
2019.16.1.1 has gone to 130 vehicles with no AP, or with AP 1. It has gone to 6 vehicles with AP 2, none with AP 2.5 or AP 3.0.

Data, not speculation!


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Bokonon said:


> Just to be clear: 2019.16.1.1, or 2019.16.1?
> 
> So far, it seems like Model 3s (and HW2.5+ Model S/X) are getting 2019.16.1, and older Model S/X are getting 2019.16.1.1.





Bokonon said:


> Just to be clear: 2019.16.1.1, or 2019.16.1?
> 
> So far, it seems like Model 3s (and HW2.5+ Model S/X) are getting 2019.16.1, and older Model S/X are getting 2019.16.1.1.


16.1 Bok. It's probably a coincidence, but I submitted a bug report about screen freeze upon awakening with the previous firmware. It arrived today.


----------

